# WCG server issue?



## DriedFrogPills (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there an issue with the WU server? I am unable to get any units on my client at the moment


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 30, 2010)

i think they have been having lots of issues lately


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 30, 2010)

they ran out of ati work units for a while it should be back up know i just got some work about an hour ago


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

No issues here, I've pulled down about 200 or 300 WUs so far today


----------

